# Honest Kitchen Zeal



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just started using this freeze dried food because it's lower fat. Started mixing it with old food (Nature's Variety Instinct). Anybody else out there using it?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use HK! ( all flavors) I mix it in large batches and even add a can of 95% meat canned food to it to make it a little more palatable for my 'selective' eater! I also use SOJOS complete in the beef or turkey flavor. I freeze it in containers that hold 3 servings(3 days meals) The only thing about the dehydrated I don't like is the consistancy is rather thin and Molly won't eat it unless I add less water to make it thicker................she wants to chew her food, not just lap it up and swallow it I guess! LOL!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, thanks Molly! Yeah, I've been adding a little canned to make it thicker too. Is yours green? I tasted it and it's awful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The other flavors are more of a tannish brownish color.............smells good but not brave enough to taste it Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I got the last two, 10 pound boxes of Zeal at our pet store on sale for $89. I hadn't used it in a while because it is so much more expensive than the Embark. Now, the picky boy is eating very slowly. Everyone else is lapping it up. I have resorted to adding in a can of sardines mixed in the food for the three dogs; Picky is eating faster! Why is it that the pickiest is always the skinniest? By the way, all three dogs devour Embark, and Halcyon. They all like the ProBloom, but I only give it to Picky. HK had a BOGO free sale on Halcyon last month so that's why we tried that variety. I was a bit reluctant to try the Halcyon because it contains grains, albeit old, unusual grains. My dogs did fine on the Halcyon. Oh, I agree that Zeal does not mix up as well as the other varieties. I use a whisk and a bit less than the recommended amount of water. I love the Honest Kitchen products; they are so much easier to travel with.. and much easier for my arthritic bones to tote.


----------

